# LINK : warning LNK4098: defaultlib 'LIBCMT' conflicts with use of other libs - C++



## WickeTD (Aug 12, 2009)

I was working in Flash for a while with AS3, while I decided to move on to C++ with Dark GDK, although I followed all correctly, it gives me this output when I try to compile it:

------ Rebuild All started: Project: TestFPS, Configuration: Debug Win32 ------
Deleting intermediate and output files for project 'TestFPS', configuration 'Debug|Win32'
Compiling...
MainCode.cpp
Linking...
LINK : warning LNK4098: defaultlib 'LIBCMT' conflicts with use of other libs; use /NODEFAULTLIB:library
Embedding manifest...
Build log was saved at "file://c:\Documents and Settings\Thierry\Bureaublad\TestFPS\Debug\BuildLog.htm"
TestFPS - 0 error(s), 1 warning(s)
========== Rebuild All: 1 succeeded, 0 failed, 0 skipped ==========


When it's launched you can't move your camera or do anything at ALL.
I had some problems with Dark GDK because it wouldn't install, also I can't launch the templates so I need to launch the source codes of it in myself.
If you need a screenshot or the code, just tell me.
Thanks for your support.


----------

